# Have you seen these two kids?



## Bikesntapes (Mar 11, 2010)

I know I'm probably swinging in the dark with this, but my friends Sarah and Carly, two girls from Portland, were in Pensacola last week, and they called me on Sunday saying they were bound for Tampa but I havent heard from them since. It's unusual for them to not keep their phone on for this long and I'm starting to get worried. Has anyone seen or heard from them in the last few days? Or know how to reach them on the internet? I dont think either one has an account on here.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know how much it helps, but I'll keep an ear to the ground, just in case they end up passing through this way. Here's hoping their phones just ran out of juice and they're safe.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 14, 2010)

Bothered to see if there in jail?


----------



## OMalley (Mar 15, 2010)

Out of the state now, but I've got friends in the Panhadle, so I'll put the word out.


----------

